# My Collection



## Glitziegal (Aug 6, 2005)

Updated big style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know you can't see what everything is, I'll try and do a better pic at the weekend.  I just took these because I got a pretty pink trainxcase today.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 6, 2005)

You have a nice collection.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 6, 2005)

Your shadestick collection is putting me to shame!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 6, 2005)

That's not meager - that's pretty good


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

nice!  especially the shadestick collection - wow!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 15, 2005)

Your collection is great! (i'm not stalking you btw, lol, just thought i'd go through everyones collection pics and 'ooh' and 'aah' over them) 
That Nars collection alone must be worth alot! And you seem to have all the Shadesticks, i've never felt inclined towards them. Any particular words of temptation you have of them for me?

Btw, don't even look at my collection pic, it is shamefully small and needs updating but i'll wait till i've got some more things i'm planning on getting.


----------



## breathless (Oct 15, 2005)

fun! i also love your nars collection! my god. =]


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

Got some good stuff there, and I love your Nars collection too: I'm eyeing the blush, trying to figure out what it is...


----------



## vircore (Oct 20, 2005)

i like your collection ^_^


----------



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow that's a really nice collection!


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

ooooh nice!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

trust me, in the real world, thats ALOT


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 22, 2005)

love your collection! you have a really cool collection of fluidlines and shadesticks!! i'm so jealous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 9, 2005)

*Pink traincase.*

Meager? I have less than 1/2 of that and I think its too much. Nice collection.  I love the pink case.


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

i love your collection and your train case...where did you get it?


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Dec 10, 2005)

Great collection!

Don't you just love the case?? I have the black one and it's awesome!

Where'd you get yours?


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Meager? I have less than 1/2 of that and I think its too much. Nice collection.  I love the pink case._

 
DITO


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

great.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2005)

*Who makes the cases?*

Who makes the cases?


----------



## atlantatiffany (Dec 14, 2005)

i love your colection. nars and mac are my 2 fave lines also. so where is the case from? i must have it.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhh Very Pretty Sister You Are The Bomb Diggey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Man I Got To Get On The Ball And Put Me Together A Super Fab Make~up Case Pronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLLLLLLL!


----------

